# first oil analysis



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

here is my oil analysis

this was my second oil change I changed the factory fill around 3,000 miles

had 20% life left on the OLM


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just for the record, which Amsoil were you using? 

There is currently OE, XL and Signature series.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im betting 15k miles its still looking good, ill change mine at the 15k. Im running the AMSOIL 5W-30signature series http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/asl.aspx?zo=1781940

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks identical to mine running Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5w-30. Any tune, or bone stock?

And, 20% on the OLM seems to be the sweet spot for these engines when running a synthetic 5w-30. Then, wear metals aren't off the charts and one has gotten a long run out of the oil.

Silver, I'd be VERY leery trying to go 15k miles on an oil change in a 1.4T. Even on Amsoil SSO. Based on the oil analyses I've done on my 1.4T and the others I've seen, these engines start beating the tar out of the oil (no pun intended) after much more than 20% remaining life on the OLM.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> here is my oil analysis
> 
> this was my second oil change I changed the factory fill around 3,000 miles
> 
> had 20% life left on the OLM


Cool, thanks for sharing... what is the cost of having this analysis done & is there a kit to order or off the shelf?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Just for the record, which Amsoil were you using?
> 
> There is currently OE, XL and Signature series.


I was using Signature Series 5w-30
Car is bone stock no tune.

You can go to blackstone labs web site and ask for their free kit ( they will mail it to you). Then you get the sample and send it to them along with the payment ( was a couple bucks first class mail - ups is quicker). Was 25.00 bucks for this analysis. I asked for the TBN and marked it on the sheet for another 10 bucks but I guess they didn't see it. 

I have always changed oil around 7500 using amsoil which sometimes for me can be a year because I don't drive far to work. but actually these miles on the first year for cruze are kind of high for me cause I like driving the cruze so much. 
But they say 9000 and in the back of my mind I have a hard time going anything over 10,000 on an oil change but that is just me because I drive a lot of city miles. So 9000 is pushing it for me. 

This change I went with mobile one extended performance for the summer because it looks like it is rating for higher temps by just a tad over amsoil but I wouldn't have a problem using amsoil in the summer either. 
But I am going to get it changed before winter back to amsoil ss 5w30 and have the mobile one analyzed and see what oil I want to stick with. Mobile one is cheaper and easier to find but I found a parts store that sells amsoil so I am not sure what I am going to do yet. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my second oil analyis. OLM was at 48%. Used mobile 5w30 EP this time. 

What caught my attention was that vicosity and flash point and how the amsoil was better with more miles on it and the olm was at 15% when I changed that oil.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That makes me feel really good about using Amsoil SS on the last change!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use AMSOIL 5w-30 and i run it for 15,000 miles just like it says you can on turbo charged engine. Severe Service(4) – Up to 15,000 miles or one year, whichever comes first.

In my old NON turbo charged N.A. cars i ran 25k miles, no issues ever, we traded in my wife sebring with 178,000 miles. dealer said it ran better then most 100k car that get traded in. It burned only 1/2 qt in 5k miles.

AMSOIL makes great products.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd do a UOA after 7500 miles on a 15k mile oil change to be sure it's not ready for a change right then. 

IIRC M1 is on the thin side for a 5w-30, so seeing it thinner than the Amsoil isn't surprising. It's still within spec. Flashpoint, yeah, Amsoil wins there. 

I'll pull a sample of M1 EP after running it for 2 OCI's and send that off. Interesting to see how it fares in a tuned engine rarely driven in anger.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That makes me feel really good about using Amsoil SS on the last change!



yeah went back to amsoil ss on this change. going to let the olm run down and see how long it lasts.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing these reminds me that running anything else other than amsoil will work just as well. Why, they aren't race cars. I would have no problem running stock GM dexos out to 15-20% after the first oil change. I like to have the first one done under 3K like many here. With that said, I do like the extended intervals provided by amsoil and royal purple. The mobil is ok, but I have seen failures in other turbo cars(not cruzes) running it and I don't mean high mileage failure. And I used to be a mobil supporter.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my latest report from black stone. I went 11 months on this oil so I think it looks pretty good. I do about 70 - 80% city driving and the OLM was down to 7% so I probably could of gone a full year and over 10,000 but I wanted to get my state inspection done and was going on vacation from work and wanted to get it done before vacation. They say let the olm go down to zero on the next one but I will see.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Great to see the results there. I expected at least as much from Amsoil, and that's why I became a dealer. Can't wait to get some of that motor oil in my car. Don't want to drain the current synthetic till it's as that would be a waste of oil. 

Thanks for posting the results. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Interesting that there are about 2k miles more on this oil sample than the first Amsoil ss, but moly, magnesium, phosphorus, and zinc are higher. Both viscosity numbers are higher also, while flashpoint dropped to the Mobil 1 EP levels that had about 4300 miles less on it. Wonder if this has to do with formula add pack changes, differences in different batches, or testing inconsistencies. Possibly, but doubtful that it would be driving patterns and weather influences on these samples.

Need to look at some recent VOA's of this Amsoil SS.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Got another oil analysis - Iron was high and here is what they said:

JAMES: At this point, it's probably safe to say your air filtration system isn't working as well as it should. Silicon bumped up a bit and cylinder area metals (aluminum, chrome, and iron) were higher. Iron was the only wear metal high enough to mark and it's probably from the cylinders, although it could be from any other steel parts. If silicon is from the P.I. additive, then the excess wear is probably due to hard use or some other operational factors. In any case, check the air filter/intake plumbing for issues. The viscosity was thick for a 5W/30. Try 9,000 miles again next.

I went 9300 miles on this oil change. OLM was 0% and I drove about 400 miles while it was at 0%.

I changed the air filter at 32,000 miles in June and it wasn't really that dirty. I also drive about 80% city.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

IRON 50 32 29 16 34 M0 16

here were the numbers the document is too big to attach
View attachment 117610


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The viscosity is still well within the SAE 30 range so it isn't an issue. In the future, use Oil Analyzers as that will add TBN and oxidation for free. The oxidation test would have told us if that was the cause of the viscosity increase. Silicone numbers are indeed a tad high for that mileage as is the Iron wear level. I'm not sure where it's coming from but I don't think it's the P.I.

How long are your trips? Still using the OE filter?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The viscosity is still well within the SAE 30 range so it isn't an issue. In the future, use Oil Analyzers as that will add TBN and oxidation for free. The oxidation test would have told us if that was the cause of the viscosity increase. Silicone numbers are indeed a tad high for that mileage as is the Iron wear level. I'm not sure where it's coming from but I don't think it's the P.I.
> 
> How long are your trips? Still using the OE filter?


Typical trip to work is 8-10 miles one way. Yes this last analysis I used a a/c delco filter (didn't change it at 7500 miles). But now I am using a wix filter. Can you recommend an oil analysis that provides the TBN for free?

I also had the water pump replaced during this oil change. Not sure that would have to do with anything.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Typical trip to work is 8-10 miles one way. Yes this last analysis I used a a/c delco filter (didn't change it at 7500 miles). But now I am using a wix filter. Can you recommend an oil analysis that provides the TBN for free?
> 
> I also had the water pump replaced during this oil change. Not sure that would have to do with anything.


That would probably explain your wear levels. Your trips are very short, and you didn't change the filter often enough. I personally don't trust the OEM style filters to go more than 7,500 miles. 

As for analysis, here you go:

AMSOIL Oil Analyzers Test Kit, Postage Pre-Paid

Shipping on that should be free.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That would probably explain your wear levels. Your trips are very short, and you didn't change the filter often enough. I personally don't trust the OEM style filters to go more than 7,500 miles.
> 
> As for analysis, here you go:
> 
> ...



So once you buy that you just mail the sample back and Amosil or their lab they contract with does the analysis?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> So once you buy that you just mail the sample back and Amosil or their lab they contract with does the analysis?


Oil Analyzers Inc does the analysis but yeah. They'll send you an email with the report afterward and I'll help you interpret it.


----------

